# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Raitiovaunukuvia 18.8.2007

## Rattivaunu

Päivän kuvasto löytyy täältä.

----------


## otto s

Hienoja kuvia! Hämääviä nuo pikkukuvat.. Ensiksi luulin, että HKL 14 oli Hämeentiellä  menossa, mutta kun suuremmaksi avasi, niin huomasi, että Erottajalla tosiaan oltiin. ( Vieläkin odotetaan tietoa perävaunullisesta Kariasta...)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hienoja kuvia! - Vieläkin odotetaan tietoa perävaunullisesta Kariasta.


Kiitos kehuista. 

Moottorivaunu HKL 14 ei enää ole "perävaunullinen Karia". Teliperävaunun vetäjä on jatkossa HKL 9, johon on asennettu täydellinen takapään Compact. Kesäkuun lopulla itse perävaunu HKL 505 näytti tältä.

Periaatteessa tilausajovaunu HKL 332 olisi myös potentiaalinen teliperävaunun vetäjä. Vaunu on kuitenkin epäkunnossa, joten sillä ei nopealla hälytyksellä ajettaisi mitään ajoja. Muutenkin 339 on aika lailla tullut korvaamaan 332:ta tilausajo-VTS:nä. Olisi kohtuullista, että 339:äänkin saataisiin mahdollisuus vetää perävaunua. Kaupunginmuseon HKL 331 on niin ikään teliperävaunun vetäjä ja käsittääkseni museon HKL 521 on siinä tälläkin hetkellä kiinni. 331:n ja 521:n keltainen kädenpuristus.

Tässä luetellut VTS-vaunut 331, 332 ja 339 eivät tietenkään ole perävaunullisia Karioita, vaikkakin ainoat teliperävaunut itse olivat Karioita. otto s sai nyt kuitenkin vastauksen siihen, että jatkossa HKL 9 on Karioista se, joka teliperävaunua kykenee vetämään (niin että perävaunussa jarrut yms. toimivat). Itse tilausliikenneperävaunu HKL 505 on edelleen Tallinnassa kunnostettavana.

----------


## Compact

> Moottorivaunu HKL 14 ei enää ole "perävaunullinen Karia". Teliperävaunun vetäjä on jatkossa HKL 9, johon on asennettu täydellinen takapään Compact.


Salasanasuojattuja kuvia, ei kai ole tarkoitus?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Salasanasuojattuja kuvia, ei kai ole tarkoitus?


Alunperin ei ollut tarkoitus. Poistan tämän päivän aikana sieltä enste yhden kuvan ja sitten salasanan...  :Smile:

----------

